# Music Timeline



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I found a site called Music Timeline which is really quite cool to browse through. It's a chronological timeline of major musical events, works, composers and artists colour coded for ease of use, with a current concentration on Western music.
For you opera lovers, there are more operas posted on here (in easy to find blue) than I ever knew existed.
http://musictimeline.wordpress.com/


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

That's pretty cool, thanks for sharing. I've wanted to a chronilogical listen to some of my library for some time, this will help me organize it.


----------

